# A Brief Preview of a very early build of Android running on my Phone !!!



## rockthegod (Jun 25, 2008)

I was actually running a very early build of Android on my AT&T Tilt a.k.a HTC Kaiser (TyTn II) for like a month. I am posting a preview of what one might expect from the Android OS being so overly hyped for the past few months. Being the major maketing product of OHA (Open Handset Alliance) leaded by Google, we know that many of us are eagerly awaiting the arrival of commercial phones pre-loaded with Android. 

Android code is already available at the Android Repository online (*git.android.com/) and is regularly maintained and updated. The major problem lies in its customization to make it actually run on a specific modern device configuration (for e.g. Qualcomm MSM7K Platform devices).

Well, some ingenuous guys over at XDA-developers have successfully compiled the Android Code and make it effective/customized enough to be able to run on any device with Qualcomm's MSM7200/MSM7500 ARM9+ARM11 dual core processor and preloaded with Windows Mobile 6 Professional. As many of you already know that a variant of MSM7201A (Overclocked from 400 MHz to 528 MHz) is present in the upcoming Sony Ericsson's XPeria Handset.

*My Phone Config:*

OS: Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional (Cooked ROM from Ryncypper v3 with the latest AT&T SPL)
Qualcomm MSM7200 400 MHz Processor.
256 MB RAM/128 MB ROM.
8 GB MicroSDHC External Storage.

The Compiled Android Code (latest zImage) is being executed/loaded by the latest version of HaRet (Handheld Reverse Engineering Tool). Haret is a a Linux bootloader which works from Windows CE environment. Thus, Android is directly booting over Windows Mobile but I cannot go back to Windows Mobile Environment unless I reboot the device.

*So What is working Till Now ??*

-> Touchscreen
-> All Phone Buttons.
-> Android booting up successfully all the time.
-> Pre-installed Applications like the Browser and Google Maps (if Phone Radio configured properly).

*What is NOT working?*

-> No App install
-> All other OS functions.

Unfortunately I was not able to successfully configure any Phone Radio so no calls can be made neither the 3G Networking facility can be utilized. But on MSM 7500 devices, radio has been successfully ported and therefore Google browser and Maps have been shown to work perfectly. I am eagerly waiting for a proper radio ported for my device.

*SO MY OWN OPINIONS:*

1) Extremely Sleek and Uber Fast OS.
2) Touchscreen Response is simply blazing and awesome.
3) Simplistic Design and Looks.
4) Easy operation and configuration (for e.g. adding bookmarks in Google Browser).


*Recorded Video Demo: Click to continue*

1) View on Youtube.
2) Download the Video.

*Pictures of my Demo: (Click on the thumbnails for full-resolution picture)*

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/173/01uo8.th.jpg*img73.imageshack.us/img73/8927/03al2.th.jpg*img73.imageshack.us/img73/7351/04sv2.th.jpg*img71.imageshack.us/img71/6959/05ms7.th.jpg

*img71.imageshack.us/img71/3926/06ks3.th.jpg*img157.imageshack.us/img157/5508/07ma5.th.jpg*img57.imageshack.us/img57/2637/08lo3.th.jpg*img140.imageshack.us/img140/6812/09im1.th.jpg

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/3842/10ld5.th.jpg*img70.imageshack.us/img70/9064/11lu5.th.jpg*img157.imageshack.us/img157/4379/12qq7.th.jpg*img66.imageshack.us/img66/6744/13tw1.th.jpg

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/9339/14jg8.th.jpg*img147.imageshack.us/img147/582/15fl2.th.jpg*img147.imageshack.us/img147/3665/16ts5.th.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

Great preview dude. Eagerly waiting for Android.


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

Freaking amazing! I am completely out of touch with the xda-devs scene ever since I sold my beloved HTC Wizard! xda-devs is one single,major reason why anyone should opt for WM devices! Super cool


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2008)

this is ausumn


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow!. And you say thats _very early_ build!

Amazing , looks like Andrioid gonna rule the market 

Thanx for sharing mate.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice review, thanks for the abundance of screenshots


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

OMGWTF ? Dual Booting even in Mobiles ?


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 25, 2008)

cool........waiting for android eagerly
it is sure to spark off a revolution.

thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## nitansh (Jun 25, 2008)

great (p)review buddy of ANDROID OS...


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 25, 2008)

wow.. that was too good...
Well as for the others who want to try out Android "interaface" on your Java supported phones go here : *teavuihuang.com/android/


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for that link Sam.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 25, 2008)

no mention.. 
btw, That is just a Interface preview, it would be nice to see atleast a partially workin version of Android on my N95 ...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

great!thx for the review.


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OMGWTF ? Dual Booting even in Mobiles ?



xda-devs are gods


----------



## Garbage (Jun 25, 2008)

is that HTC model available in India? And how much it costs ??

BTW, it's great...


----------



## New (Jun 25, 2008)

Amazing!! Thanks for the review


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks. You are all welcome !!! 



Garbage said:


> is that HTC model available in India? And how much it costs ??



I guess that TyTn II is available in India from authorized HTC resellers at around 30K. It is a little superior to the TILT that I am using since it has a front-facing camera and you can actually use Skype with front-cam on it...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 25, 2008)

cool thing...i really didnt knew a few thing...nice vdo..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OMGWTF ? Dual Booting even in Mobiles ?


WABI


----------



## coisman (Jul 28, 2008)

My lord rockthegod, how did you overclock the Kaiser? I don't have it, but I have the Diamond and it uses the exact same chipset. Please, PLEASE let me know how you overclocked it...afaik all the overclocking programs don't support it yet, if they ever will.

EDIT: Never mind. I guess I shoulda read the post more closely. All I saw was 'overclocked' :/


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 28, 2008)

Android is gonna rock the future....


----------



## Pat (Jul 28, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> Android is gonna rock the future....



Hopefully..But it looks pretty uncertain at the moment with the developments that are taking place!


----------

